# rate the location above you



## daniel0731ex (Oct 25, 2009)

rate the location above you~


----------



## Edward (Oct 25, 2009)

7, I cant find you on Google maps (lol).


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 25, 2009)

10 FLORIDA!!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 25, 2009)

10


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 26, 2009)

8,


----------



## Bomber (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm good with Earth. It's the only place I have lived so I'll give it a 7; I can't compare it.


----------



## (R) (Oct 26, 2009)

5/10 Average BTW aren't we having too many of these types of threads... Rate signature... rate avatar... rate location... It seems a bit too much


----------



## Edmund (Oct 26, 2009)

6. Not too much detail but East Coast is where I am.


----------



## coolmission (Oct 26, 2009)

Hard to rate a city I've never been to  but 7/10 nevertheless


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 26, 2009)

10/10, this thread does seem kind of pointless.

NEW THREAD IDEAS: Rate the post count above you!
Rate the join date above you!
Rate the skype above you!
etc.

EDIT: I probably shouldn't be talking, since I was the one who revived the Rate the avatar above you thread, which caused people to revive/remake the Rate the signature above you thread, leading to this.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 26, 2009)

3/10.
Sorry but what's in Iowa?


----------



## Nukoca (Oct 26, 2009)

(R) said:


> 5/10 Average BTW aren't we having too many of these types of threads... Rate signature... rate avatar... rate location... It seems a bit too much



+1


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 26, 2009)

10. I'm not to happy about what mine is going to be...


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 26, 2009)

-10.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks...not.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 26, 2009)

10 for canada!


----------



## IamWEB (Oct 26, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> Thanks...not.


----------



## Faz (Oct 26, 2009)

10 Texas sounds cool


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 26, 2009)

10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/10


----------



## RainbowBoy (Oct 26, 2009)

10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000/10
Wooo aussie cubers!


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 26, 2009)

0/10. Who lives in houses these days. Boxes are the new black.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 26, 2009)

5, for average


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 27, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> 5, for average



8/10.
Not necessarily what I expected, but everyone knows where you can find me.
And please, do check.
You never know what might happen.


----------



## Edward (Oct 27, 2009)

I checked under my bed. Found your cousin. Liar. 0/10


10/10


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 27, 2009)

Damn, I was wondering where Johnathan went XD.
10/10 for Florida.
Gots me lots of relatives there.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Oct 27, 2009)

0, liar

i czeched and found my long-lost golden type c


----------



## Edmund (Oct 27, 2009)

I don't get why it's funny?
2/10


----------



## Edward (Oct 27, 2009)

In the same state as Hershy, so 9.


----------



## Muesli (Oct 27, 2009)

Meh. Florida is ok. 7/10


----------



## Cride5 (Oct 27, 2009)

8/10 it has the highest concentration of UK cubers  ... but only 8/10 because all roads in England are in constant gridlock


----------



## theretardedcuber (Oct 27, 2009)

10/10 my stepdad is scottish and would kill me if i disrespected it
and im in newcastle, england =p forgot to add to profile


----------



## Edward (Oct 27, 2009)

0/10
Where are you


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Oct 27, 2009)

3/10

I live in Alabama...so not much of a difference. And the guy above you is from Newcastle, UK.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 27, 2009)

7/10


----------



## Edward (Oct 27, 2009)

9/10 What universe lol.


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 27, 2009)

Better?

EDIT - 10/10


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 27, 2009)

9/10, nice


----------



## Logan (Oct 27, 2009)

9/10! I really want to go to New Zealand.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 27, 2009)

My grandpa owns a farm in Minnesota which after he died we inherited part of. I've never been there but would like to. 8/10


----------



## Logan (Oct 27, 2009)

8/10 lol. It has the word pit


----------



## Edward (Oct 27, 2009)

7/10. never heard of it.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 27, 2009)

0/10, move to Georgia, they have Coca cola!


----------



## Logan (Oct 27, 2009)

Hiya Neighbor! 9/10


----------



## Edmund (Oct 27, 2009)

Logan said:


> Hiya Neighbor! 9/10



Lol you sounded like Ned Flanders.
I think I gave Minnesota an 8 earlier so 8.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 27, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Logan said:
> 
> 
> > Hiya Neighbor! 9/10
> ...



0/10, because that somehow reminded me of them game.... which I proceeded to lose.


----------



## Edmund (Oct 27, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Edmund said:
> 
> 
> > Logan said:
> ...



0/10. Because you dragged me down with you.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 28, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Edmund said:
> ...



Luckily, I had already lost XD.
8.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 28, 2009)

10...creep...


----------



## Edmund (Oct 28, 2009)

That is just creepy.
1/10 and get out of there!
beaten
Waffletopia sounds great!
9/10


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 28, 2009)

10!!!


----------



## fundash (Oct 28, 2009)

10


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh noez.
You must've vanished.
10/10.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 30, 2009)

0.


----------



## Edward (Oct 30, 2009)

8
(to short)


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 30, 2009)

2/10, your not.

How is it to short? It's all the way down to his town! Do you want his street address?


----------



## Edward (Oct 30, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> 2/10, your not.
> 
> How is it to short? It's all the way down to his town! Do you want his street address?



What i was entering was to short, not his location


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 30, 2009)

Edward said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > 2/10, your not.
> ...



Oh of course! I hate it when that happens.

oh btw.

2/10, your not.


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 30, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



10/10.
My not what?


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 30, 2009)

8/10, funny, but creepy...


----------



## Ranzha (Oct 30, 2009)

ben1996123 said:


> 8/10, funny, but creepy...



10/10.
Specific polysyllabic mannerisms ftw!


----------



## Edward (Nov 7, 2009)

Id like to revive this thread. Its awesome

10 for RVE.


----------



## fundash (Nov 7, 2009)

1/10 
idk where i want you to be...


----------



## idpapro (Nov 7, 2009)

AAAHHHHH, oh whew you wernt there 7/10, or 14/20, or 21/30


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 7, 2009)

0/10

By the way, I don't see what's so great about this thread.


----------



## Edward (Nov 7, 2009)

Cyrus C. said:


> 0/10
> 
> *By the way, I don't see what's so great about this thread*.



Just for that you get a 4.


----------



## BeautifullyDecayed. (Nov 7, 2009)

7/10
You don't want to know where I want you to be!

[My location is New Zealand - The long lost land at the bottom of the world lit my inf3rn0's hair.]


----------



## sub_zero1983 (Nov 7, 2009)

10....i heard its pretty there


----------



## fundash (Nov 7, 2009)

0/10
omg, you must be a ghost or something!


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 7, 2009)

5/10. I almost looked


----------



## shoot1510 (Nov 7, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> 5/10. I almost looked



10/10 kool hat =)


----------



## Edward (Nov 7, 2009)

10 for joisy


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 7, 2009)

10 for effort


----------



## fundash (Nov 7, 2009)

10/10 this reminds me of a thing in my drama class where I randomly started singing "joshitopia joshitopia joshitopia YEAH OMG!!!!" repeated over and over again.


----------



## Nukoca (Nov 7, 2009)

5/10, I've seen that one too many times.


----------



## fundash (Nov 7, 2009)

5/10 WHERE in the usa?


----------



## Edward (Nov 7, 2009)

9 for originality.


----------



## Caedus (Nov 7, 2009)

8/10, I like Safari...


----------



## fundash (Nov 7, 2009)

3/10 NO COMPETITIONS!


----------



## Caedus (Nov 7, 2009)

Apparantly Skype works from alternate universes... Hmm... Impressive...
9/10, original


----------



## fundash (Nov 7, 2009)

3/10
Btw, the universe i'm in is like I said, a strange one...


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Nov 7, 2009)

8. And no, sorry, do you get internet connection? No. Of course not. Because you don't use Comcast High-speed Internet with Powerboost.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 7, 2009)

People should stop being so unoriginal. So many people aren't actually saying where they live. Must change mine now....

"Location: Lost in a strange universe...can you help me find earth?" Originality?

Ranzha can keep his, because he was one of the first on this forum. So can waffle.

BTW, 10/10 for yours. It tells so much info in few words.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 7, 2009)

lol, but toomany woords. 10/100


----------



## fundash (Nov 7, 2009)

10/10

YES,MINE IS ORIGINAL!


----------



## Edward (Nov 7, 2009)

9. 
This is my last post for a while.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 7, 2009)

why?

100 for originality, but it's out of 1000 cuz it's ur last post.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 7, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> lol, but toomany woords. 10/100



You didn't let me change it.

Fundash, 0!!!


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 7, 2009)

10


----------



## TioMario (Nov 7, 2009)

9, I like Canada, nice country


----------



## Caedus (Nov 7, 2009)

7, never been there, but it might be cool to visit


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 7, 2009)

10!!!


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 7, 2009)

10/10, canadian

EDIT: darn that meme probably doesn't make sense to anyone on this forum.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 7, 2009)

10/10 for someplace inconspicuous.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 7, 2009)

1/10, creep.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 7, 2009)

10


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 7, 2009)

5/10; Canada pwn, Manitoba fail.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 7, 2009)

Why does Manitoba fail?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 7, 2009)

10

why don't you come to one of the competitions?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 7, 2009)

10. None of them are close enough.


----------



## Spitfire97 (Nov 7, 2009)

10/10 because of canada


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 7, 2009)

10! BAHAMAS!!!


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 7, 2009)

10 for canada


----------



## Arendil (Nov 7, 2009)

10 for Waffletopia... I love waffles. Poor waffles...


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 7, 2009)

10. Why does almost everyone love Canada?


----------



## Spitfire97 (Nov 7, 2009)

10
2 reasons
I was born there
and the LOONIES


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 7, 2009)

Gotta love those loonies. 10.


----------



## Spitfire97 (Nov 7, 2009)

10 nobody type loonies anymore It amkes me laugh really loud

LOONIES LOONIES LOONIES


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Nov 7, 2009)

8/10
I do not really like the bahamas, nor the heat


----------



## Edmund (Nov 7, 2009)

Don't know too much about Mexico except it's in North America so I'll rate it by its food. I think most of it is overrated but some stuff is good 6/10.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Nov 7, 2009)

10


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 5, 2011)

THREAD REVIVAL CUZ IT THINK ITS FUN

MB = Mont Blanc?

6/10


----------



## ianography (Apr 5, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> THREAD REVIVAL CUZ IT THINK ITS FUN
> 
> MB = Mont Blanc?
> 
> 6/10


 
ex stands for extra terrestrial? In that case, 10/10.

Okay, I know you live in Canada, still 10/10


----------



## JackJ (Apr 5, 2011)

2/10 Jersey Shore is a bad show.


----------



## ianography (Apr 5, 2011)

JackJ said:


> 2/10 Jersey Shore is a bad show.


 
Yeah, I hate New Jersey to be honest. 

7/10


----------



## Georgeanderre (Apr 6, 2011)

3/10 

generally don't like Americans, no reason


----------



## danthecuber (Apr 6, 2011)

3/10

generally don't like Englishmen, no reason


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 6, 2011)

0/10
I generally don't like danthecuber. Lots of reasons.


Spoiler



two wrongs don't make a right


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 6, 2011)

8/10 Australia's awesome like that.


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 6, 2011)

ZamHalen said:


> 8/10 Australia's awesome like that.


 
3/10
Bad attempt to be funny


----------



## Olji (Apr 6, 2011)

7/10

pennsylvania makes me think of transylvania (lol)


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Apr 6, 2011)

5/10
Cool country but I really hate IKEA


----------



## AustinReed (Apr 6, 2011)

8/10 I like Brits.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 6, 2011)

10/10, Arizona has spectacular geography.


----------



## theace (Apr 6, 2011)

8/10

I like jumpy mammals


----------



## collinbxyz (Apr 6, 2011)

theace said:


> 8/10
> 
> I like jumpy mammals


 
9/10
Indian food is awesome
Plus I'm teaching my Indian friend how to solve the 3x3


----------



## celli (Apr 6, 2011)

7/10 pennsylvania sounds cool


----------



## nccube (Apr 6, 2011)

8/10 I'd love to go to the Netherlands, so many competitions near there...


----------



## Specs112 (Apr 6, 2011)

9/10 Spain sounds pretty good I guess.
Me gusta </the only Spanish I know, basically>


----------



## cuberkid10 (Apr 6, 2011)

6/10

Pretty boring.. anything in the US, that is.


----------



## irontwig (Apr 6, 2011)

4/10 would be way cooler if it was in Asia


----------



## ianography (Apr 6, 2011)

9/10 I like Swedish Fish.


----------



## Nestor (Apr 6, 2011)

5/10 I dislike guidos.


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Apr 6, 2011)

7/10 Dominican beaches... I <3 them


----------



## Vinny (Apr 6, 2011)

7/10
I've always wanted to go to Spain and see exactly how useful the Spanish I'm learning is


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 6, 2011)

7/10, Jersey Boys is cool.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Apr 7, 2011)

8/10 
I've always wanted to meet a fishman.


----------



## HelpCube (Apr 7, 2011)

5/10 cause i have no idea where honduras is or if its a joke lol...

EDIT: crap i dont have a location XD. Time to make one


----------



## ianography (Apr 7, 2011)

9/10 for devotion to cubin'.


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 7, 2011)

HelpCube said:


> 5/10 cause i have no idea where honduras is or if its a joke lol...


It's a country in Central America...


----------



## Systemdertoten (Apr 7, 2011)

Sa967St said:


> It's a country in Central America...


 Sigh...
**** happens all the time...


HelpCube said:


> i have no idea where honduras is or if its a joke lol...


 If you're too lazy to search it, here you go.


----------



## Phlippieskezer (Apr 7, 2011)

9/10. 
You taught me something new, since I've never heard of it. I like learning new things.


----------



## BigGreen (Apr 7, 2011)

0/10 you liar


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 7, 2011)

4/10 seems like a quiet little town.


----------



## hic2482w (Apr 7, 2011)

10/10, love the Blackhawks


----------



## JackJ (Apr 7, 2011)

6/10 because I've never been there. And the Blue Jays suck.


----------



## JyH (Apr 7, 2011)

ABWAHAHAHAHA YOUR CITY'S NAME IS MADISON AND YOU'RE A GUY HAHAHBWHAHAHAHA


----------



## Specs112 (Apr 7, 2011)

10/10 for being same as mine.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 7, 2011)

10/10 

MIT is cool.


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 7, 2011)

((5(ln 2)/2)^4)-4/10


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 7, 2011)

0/10
wtf are dimensions..


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 7, 2011)

10/10

Italy won the 2006 soccer WC there and Zinedine Zidane got a red card for headbutting Materazzi and I always wanted to visit Germany.

My location: New Delhi


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 7, 2011)

I didn't get to watch the final 2006 but I did go the Sweden - Paraguay (1-0) 

7/10


----------



## Rubiks560 (Apr 7, 2011)

7-10, seems like a interesting place.


----------



## ianography (Apr 7, 2011)

9/10 my friend lives there and I was just there a few days ago


----------



## theace (Apr 7, 2011)

7/10

I liked google Images' Results


----------



## Nestor (Apr 7, 2011)

9/10 Who can dislike Mumbai?


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 7, 2011)

10/10, because I don't know where it is.


----------



## riffz (Apr 7, 2011)

daniel0731ex said:


> 10/10, because I don't know where it is.


 
Dunno where it is (anime reference?) but I like the sound of being on an island at the moment so 8/10


----------



## theace (Apr 7, 2011)

8/10 cuz I liek Canada



UnAbusador said:


> 9/10 Who can dislike Mumbai?


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Apr 7, 2011)

9/10

As a spanish song says: Hawaii, Mumbai are two paradises...


----------



## Owen (Apr 7, 2011)

7/10, I saw a movie from Spain, it was good.


I don't remember what I put in as my location, hopefully it's not too stupid.

EDIT: lol


----------



## CubicNL (Apr 7, 2011)

9/10 Vitoria-Gasteiz, I love to say that without being able to speek spanish, but just trying to imitate that accent it sounds great 

Edit: grr ninja'd 

6,5/10 umm yeah... as you said yourself.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 12, 2011)

10/10, It's cool cuz I have never heard of it.


----------



## Mnts (Apr 12, 2011)

Sounds cool 10/10


----------



## Jungleterrain (Apr 12, 2011)

revival of an old nation, only 20 years old or so since fall of communism. 8/10


----------



## ben1996123 (Apr 12, 2011)

\( \frac{10(1 - \sqrt\frac{1}{2})}{10} \)


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 13, 2011)

10/10, cuz even Steven Hawking couldn't figure that out.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Apr 13, 2011)

4/10

It reminds me of The Little Mermaid. That's one of my least favorite Disney movies that isn't a sequel.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 13, 2011)

10/10, I thought it was a reference to Tenacious-D, and had to Google to realise it was a real place.


----------



## ianography (Apr 13, 2011)

Tim Major said:


> 10/10, I thought it was a reference to Tenacious-D, and had to Google to realise it was a real place.


 
8/10 Australians have the best accents


----------



## Specs112 (Apr 13, 2011)

ianography said:


> 8/10 Australians have the best accents


 
1/10 for being New Jersey. Say no more.


----------



## Rinfiyks (Apr 13, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> 1/10 for being New Jersey. Say no more.


 
5/10 because it's tedious to spell correctly, and when I first heard someone mention it, I thought it was "mass-a-juices".


----------



## ianography (Apr 13, 2011)

Specs112 said:


> 1/10 for being New Jersey. Say no more.


 
Touché. 

7/10 because it's not New York. I don't care for New York for some reason.


----------



## Edward (Apr 13, 2011)

6/10
A bit cluttered for some reason


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Apr 13, 2011)

8/10

I like Google Chrome.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 15, 2011)

10/10 for Canada.


----------



## ZamHalen (Apr 15, 2011)

8/10 mermaids and fishmen are freaking sweet.


----------



## ianography (Apr 15, 2011)

ZamHalen said:


> 8/10 mermaids and fishmen are freaking sweet.


 
0/10 I ain't makin' you no toast!


----------



## Rpotts (Apr 15, 2011)

0/10 we don't have a toaster.

@ian 
0/10 because you keep posting here, everyone hates new jersey.


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 23, 2011)

10/10

Google Image search gave nice results,i must say its a beautiful place

My Locatoin : New Delhi


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 23, 2011)

10/10

I was born in India!!!!


----------



## Systemdertoten (Apr 23, 2011)

9/10 California dreamin'... on such a winter's day....


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 23, 2011)

Honduras sounds like a really old game I used to play.......

10/10


----------



## Olji (Apr 24, 2011)

10/10

had fun with asking friends what Honduras capital is... Tegucigalpa =w=


----------



## RaresB (Apr 24, 2011)

10/10 everyones last name ends with "son" cool

EDIT : is your dads name jon


----------



## goflb (Apr 24, 2011)

10/10

MAPLE SYRUP FTW


----------



## crashdummy001 (Apr 24, 2011)

9.999/10 i liek strawberryz


----------



## cookieyo145 (Apr 24, 2011)

0/10. Perv.


----------



## ianography (Apr 24, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> 0/10. Perv.


 
10/10 No wonder you're hiding.


----------



## Hershey (Apr 24, 2011)

10/10.
I live in Jersey.


----------



## hoopee (Apr 25, 2011)

9/10
USA and New Jersey... Well, that's not bad at all...


----------



## speed (Apr 25, 2011)

9/10(should i say the reason? ...i can't .... because there is no reason  )


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 26, 2011)

1001/10000


----------



## bluecloe45 (Apr 26, 2011)

Er, I don't like the ocean


----------



## AustinReed (Apr 26, 2011)

5/10. Cool but ew.


----------



## JackJ (Apr 26, 2011)

6/10 lol table in spanish.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 26, 2011)

10/10, cuz I have never heard of Wisconsin before.


----------



## crashdummy001 (Apr 26, 2011)

0/10 because mermaids don't exist.


----------



## yamahammer08 (Apr 26, 2011)

10/10 I like my bed! However, if I were rating the fact that you are in my bed... idk how I feel about that.


----------



## OzBluey (Apr 26, 2011)

7/10 never been, but seems cool...


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 26, 2011)

9/10
I'd like to go to Australia some time.


----------



## Tim Major (Apr 26, 2011)

1/10 It's not Australia yet


----------



## bluecloe45 (Apr 26, 2011)

I don't like faz 7/10


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 27, 2011)

0/10 cuz it's in CAPS.


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 27, 2011)

5/10

I have no idea


----------



## Yes We Can! (Apr 27, 2011)

9/10


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 27, 2011)

9/10

Nothing much to say, somewhere that exists


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 27, 2011)

0/10 cuz it has earthquakes.


----------



## Nestor (Apr 27, 2011)

0/10 mermaids are dangerous creatures... and fishmen are plain ugly



Spoiler


----------



## JackJ (Apr 28, 2011)

10/10 Albert Pujols.


----------



## bluecloe45 (Apr 28, 2011)

5/10 for cheeseland


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 28, 2011)

9/10

Lengend


----------



## satellitedanny (Apr 28, 2011)

9/10 because it has a cool name


----------



## ianography (Apr 28, 2011)

satellitedanny said:


> 9/10 because it has a cool name


 
10/10 for saying what it literally is


----------



## thackernerd (Apr 28, 2011)

6/10 because their is 3 different locations.


----------



## Squishypants (Apr 28, 2011)

2/10 because someone forgot to clean the place up, but 10/10 for all the porn in there!


----------



## TheMachanga (Apr 28, 2011)

6/10


----------



## MrIndianTeen (Apr 28, 2011)

10/10

because I was planning on moving there, but change of plans.


----------



## cubefan4848 (Apr 28, 2011)

7/10 It's alright


----------



## Jedi5412 (Apr 28, 2011)

9/10

Is that aussie


----------



## jrb (May 10, 2011)

10/10

Cool location


----------



## thackernerd (May 10, 2011)

9/10 haha


----------



## AustinReed (May 10, 2011)

2/10 Too cliche.


----------



## cubersmith (May 10, 2011)

10/10 hey unfair! He used mind control


----------



## jrb (May 10, 2011)

1/10

It does what it's meant for and that's not good


----------



## ianography (May 10, 2011)

9/10 I laughed

BTW could people please rate my hometown this time? Thanks


----------



## AustinReed (May 11, 2011)

9/10 because Oregon is cool.


----------



## tnk351 (May 12, 2018)

3/10 cuz i fail geography for spelling tucson wrong


----------



## Kumato (May 13, 2018)

9/10, but a little unoriginal.


----------



## tnk351 (May 13, 2018)

8/10


----------



## weatherman223 (May 31, 2018)

6/10 unoriginal


----------



## cubeshepherd (Jun 1, 2018)

9/10 

Not 10/10 because it is Colorado Springs


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 1, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> 9/10
> 
> Not 10/10 because it is Colorado Springs



Obligatory 10/10 but i have to go 10.5/10 cause your house is in the woods and that deserves more points due to the setting


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jun 2, 2018)

5/10 no idea what that is


----------



## tnk351 (Jun 2, 2018)

0/10 but you are from china, according to WCA


----------



## 1001010101001 (Jun 2, 2018)

tnk351 said:


> 0/10 but you are from china, according to WCA


Born in China, grew up in Australia.
5, unoriginal


----------



## cuber314159 (Jun 2, 2018)

4, far too hot out there, especially when we have the rare bit of snow.


----------



## LeeryLangers (Jun 2, 2018)

5. I think I've been there before


----------



## weatherman223 (Jun 4, 2018)

7, I heard Perth is pretty nice.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 7, 2018)

8


----------



## tnk351 (Jun 10, 2018)

0, i didnt see you here


----------



## Ernest Fowler (Jun 21, 2018)

Earth? Hey I live there! *10*


----------

